# Sad Day



## norflo2norcal (Jun 24, 2012)

On Friday I was told by a chiropractor that I have osteoporosis and a degenerating spine.  I'm only 32.  I was instructed to take it easy for a couple weeks while I am getting adjusted due to a dislocated rib that's been causing me a lot of pain, particularly when I'm metal detecting and digging, or kayaking/canoeing for bottles along the shore.  Well, Saturday I said "forget taking it easy", and went kayaking for bottles.  My pain when lifting myself in and out of the kayak was worse than ever, and I had my first realization that I may not be able to pursue bottles like I have been.  Despite my pain, I did manage some digging on a nice sandy beach along the river where Beryl recently eroded some shoreline.  My "best" finds were all broken. 







 I was really bummed to find the broken torpedo because I don't have one of these in my collection yet.  I think I need to go out and get me some good karma.  [&:]


----------



## Conch times (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Gabrielle, I'm sorry to here of your medical issues buddy but I can't help but to agree with your disition to go hunting for bottles. I don't know anything about osteoporosis, will it harm you further to keep digging or is it better to stay active?  Either way good luck with your fight and I hope you find that whole torpedo soon!


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks to me like you've found the right area! Sorry to hear about your health issues, but maybe other people can assist you in continuing your collecting.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 24, 2012)

The doctor says I should definitely be exercising, but they suggested lifting small weights, walking, or running.  Anything that aggravates my condition is out.  Paddling the kayak doesn't bother me at all, and is probably good for building my back muscles, but getting in and out of the boat is excruciating.  Really sucks!  []

 I was really stoked to find the torpedo, even though it was broken and I was bummed out at the same time.  It makes me hopeful that I might find good stuff in this area in the future, whenever I can get out again.  I was also surprised to find the broken insulator along the shore.  Seemed like a weird find for the area.  Wish it had been whole, too!  I think I'm going to go to the pound and rescue a dog so I can build up karma points for my other adventures.  I've been wanting a dog anyways.  []


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey, Bree... When I lived out there my neighbors had found a place on the island that was producing about 10 Saratoga bottles each time they went. Problem is they never told me where it was. The age of your finds might be close to what they were finding, so you might have found a lead to a great area.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 24, 2012)

I like chiropractors........then they are so full of crap. 

 Their favorite thing to say is "Come back for more adjusments", that translates to "Bring me your money.........all of it."

 Now he's telling you that you have osteoporosis and other problems. Did he give you a 'bone density test'? Recommend an orthopedic dr.? No?

 Give it a little while and you'll get better........trust me.

 Now I have a chiropractor myself. I go see him maybe every two or three years. I let him know if it takes more than two trips to his office, maybe I need to see a surgeon. For some reason I'm always fixed in one or two trips......always.

 X-rays. I ask him, "If ya got to take an x-ray to see what's wrong, how ya gonna know if I'm fixed without having another x-ray?". That saves me the cost of x-rays.

 Tried to get my son to go to chiro school...........easiest money in the world.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Osia.  I actually work at a GYN office that does bone densities, so the first thing I plan to do tomorrow is schedule myself for one so I can verify what they are telling me.  From my x-rays, the chiro I saw last week says she can see bone loss, and that the curve of my spine is more prominent than in other people, which I have known for years.  She was also able to show me that my vertebrae on the inner curve of my spine are touching each other, and she thinks over time I will have bone spurs.  For now my most immediate problem is the dislocating rib, due to the pain involved when it pops out.  I have another chiro appointment tomorrow, so I plan to ask more questions.  I don't intend to receive adjustments every week for the rest of my life.  At least I hope I don't need to....

 Mike - I am hoping this spot will continue to produce for me.  I'm excited for what I may find next time!!  The water levels here are still quite high, and low tide offers only a small window to work the spot.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 24, 2012)

> chiropractor


 
 They are huge quacks, see a real doctor.

 If you want quack medicine I recommend Dr Kilmer's Swamp Root.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like you need to be taped. Run that tape around your torso and the rib won't pop out.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree. I have NEVER been to a Chiro. My Dad was an Osteopath and my Grandfather was an MD.  They explained to me the above mentioned "practices" of the Chiro's.
 Good luck- you're way too young to have these problems. What did you do for a living?
 Bill


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I spoke with my nurse practitioner about getting a bone density done.  She said there was no point because it wouldn't change what we're doing now by adding supplements.  And I have been going for adjustments to treat my dislocating rib, and have been doing better.  The chiro says it was most likely caused by the curvature of my spine resulting in poor alignment, and unfortunately, it may never be 100% again.  The x-rays said it all.  I saw them myself, and it wasn't pretty.  I've started an exercise regimen though, and I expect that more than anything will help me in the long run.

 In my early twenties, I was on a medication that I was warned leeches calcium from the bones, and I was supposed to take calcium supplements every day, but I didn't......so I may have done this to myself.  But both of my parents have spinal issues, so there may be a genetic component as well.  I don't intend to let it get the best of me though.  I'll still be out digging bottles as long as I am able!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Norflo.
 Good luck with the health issues. I suspect that once your rib is healed, it will be decades before the osteo slows you down (and longer if you stay in great shape).

 I'd stick with your hot spot. With debris like that there's bound to be whole stuff nearby. If the water is safe (that is no alligators) maybe try to look and feel around in the water with a mask and snorkel. Better yet, take your dive gear there if you are certified.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, Bob.  I will definitely continue to dig this spot.  I have thought how great it would be to dive in the deeper water and see what's on the bottom, but I am not a diver, and also the water is very dark.  Lots of tanins so VERY low visibility.  For now, I think digging the shore is my best best.  If the water level is not too high (and it probably WILL be thanks to Debby having just passed through), I'll check the spot again this weekend......


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey blob, diving that area would NORMALLY be great advice, but in this case the river's edge is probably less than knee deep, and if it's any deeper it is usually considered blackwater (not the human waste type). The quantity of tannic acid from decaying plants makes the water very dark (like... coffee dark). Unfortunately, it also makes the alligators very dark as well, so they blend in well.

 Bree, how'd y'all fare in the flooding and power outages? A lot of my friends still live on the island and were talking about these issues.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 27, 2012)

No problems at my house, nor at my parents' house.  The dirt road was flooded that night, but their stretch of river bank is pretty high and steep, so there's never been any issues with the river reaching the house.  One of my sisters lives on Black Creek though, and her yard flooded.  Luckily, their house is on stilts.    My other sister lives right on the upper Lake Asbury, and while the lake was able to be drained when it got too high, they got standing water in their yard that got into her son's room (the only room downstairs).  No power outages or wind though.  We did very well.  I'm just tired of high water levels on the river!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 28, 2012)

Hang in there! Sounds like you're intelligent and self aware enough to master your issues,...Glad you are out finding old glass and canoeing and kyaking too...I used to hunt our riverbanks for glass by canoe...not so much anymore, but still have the canoe, in case I get a chance to do so again...Good luck with the spot...It looks really promising.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 28, 2012)

Gabe,  I was told I had degenerative disc disease when I was in my twenties. I am now 4 months away from turning 60. I also found out I now have a cist in my spine below my neck. Have I stopped digging? Absolutely not!! These days I can hardly get out of the hole sometimes and suffer for days after, but I am living my life to the fullest enjoying what time I have here. After all....bottle hunting in an obsession. We can't stop.[] Don't give up, and see a real doctor. Chiro's are quacks just like others have said. 
 Live your dreams dude!! Best of luck and happy digging.  Marvin


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd would get another opinion...but ribs do take a long time to heal. You may need vitamin d levels done along with a few other tests to reveal the whole picture from a real doctor. I will say a prayer for you and send you healing vibes to get well. I know it's not easy being told you can't do something, but I look for the gifts in each and every day. 
 take care ~
 star ~


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 28, 2012)

Same her with the degenerative disc disease. Runs in my family. Just got diagnosed about a year ago with it and 2 bulging discs. They say the exercises do the most good, although I am too lazy to do them lol. Mine comes and goes. Luckily I am no longer lifting 50 lb bags of fertilizer 40 times a day.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 28, 2012)

My nurse practitioner that I see for my GYN exams mentioned doing bloodwork to check my calcium and vit D levels, but since I just started the supplements, I think she wants to wait a few months.  Hopefully I'll have the willpower to keep up the exercise.  I actually did just take in a foster dog yesterday, so he needs daily walks, which is a good motivator!  Thanks, Star, for the good thoughts!


----------



## #1twin (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, there is nothing fun about it, but I can't stand knowing where the good stuff is and not going after it. Especially after looking at video's and pictures on this site.[] I dig alone with a lot of nerve damage in my right leg. I dig holes 4'w & 5'dp sometimes. If I can do it at my age, in my condition, anyone can. Just wanted to lift norflo's spirits too.

 Marvin


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 29, 2012)

If you live in Florida I'd be afraid of the water. I remember fishing in a small river by bridge in town in New Smyrna beach years ago, never did catch any fish but did catch a EEL & a Stingray. Bizaare catch for me as you'll never catch these in Michigan. What kind of dog did you get? I got a Pug from a Rescue. LEON.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Jun 29, 2012)

Leon is cute!  I got a Golden Retriever/Shepherd mix named Duke.  He was rescued from the local animal kill shelter by a Golden Retriever rescue here in North Florida.  He is proving to be a GREAT dog for sure!  I will be fostering him at least 2 months while he is going through heartworm treatment.  Once he is healthy, I have the first option to adopt him.  []






 Luckily he decided NOT to eat my husband's chihuahuas.....well, lucky for my husband.  []


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like a nice dog. LEON.


----------

